# Curtain Hooks



## Billbro (Jul 23, 2008)

Those hard to find curtain hooks are currently on sale at ebay site for the next few days;

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYMER-HOB...inFixtures_Accessories_EH&hash=item27bd60d81b


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Just for information leasure shop direct have plenty of different types of fittings for example have a look at the link below...

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/caravan_accessories/curtain_fittings_and_roller_blinds.aspx

Hope that helps


----------

